# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  What is the best anti-estrogen ON CYCLE??

## Smallnaturalbuilder

I'm extremely confused due to so many variant opinions. A competitive bodybuilder in my gym told me that Arimidex should be used over Nolvadex because the latter fuks up the cycle gains. But I"ve seen some threads here contradicting that and saying the total opposite!!

Letro supposedly increases IGF-1 and Nolvadex decrases it?? If so, then what does Arimidex does in regards to IGF-1??

Letro, Nolvadex, Arimidex or Aromasin for on-cycle anti-estrogenic activity??

----------


## D7M

You should keep reading till you are clear on what each drug does, then experiment on which on works best for you. 

I personally like Aromasin on cycle. I'm quite prone to estrogen related side effects, and since Aromasin does not stop the body from producing estrogen, but just makes it so the estrogen cannot bind to the receptors, so no binding = no bloat or gyno.

But since the estrogen is still floating around, it will not negatively affect your gains. 

Yes Nolva does decreae IGF, but I've used nolva on cycle, and never seen a loss of gains. 

Letro is too strong, imo. I wouldn't use it unless you really need it. It will destroy 98% of estrogen, and you need estrogen to grow.

----------


## Smallnaturalbuilder

Thanks a lot bro!!! I'm gonna run Aromasin all the way thru my cycle, then throw in Pinnacle's PCT!!

----------


## shearered

Aromasin is very good for on cycle or during your pct.

----------


## lifterjaydawg

Arimidex for on cycle and aromasin during your pct.

----------

